# Hoof wall detaching



## Elliot (Nov 17, 2013)

I have my new goat for a week now and she is comfortable with me manipulating her front feet. The back feet will require some more training (and peanut rewards) in order to manipulate them without stress for her. 

Even if her front hoofs did not seem in terrible shape (not much too long), I am afraid they actually are. I have found some deeply encrusted pebbles, but what worries me is that on one hoof, the outer wall seems to have completely detached from the hoof.

What could have caused this, and, more importantly, is it possible to remediate this over time?

I'll call the vet in today for her shots and deworming, and I hope he can give advice too.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

this is unfortunately a common problem with goat hooves. If it's humid over longer periods, the horn softens and bacteria can get in the so called white-line (this is where the hoof wall is attached to the hoof). Bacterial activity, a bit too long walls, humidity, earth or pebbles that work into this small opening and the wall will become loose.

Cut ALL loose material away - you might have to cut rather high up the wall - and keep this pocket clean. Check feet regularly and trim in shorter intervalls.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 17, 2013)

Thx, Sabine!

The vet came. She has got a deworming + scabies shot and he cut the hooves. The 'injury' is old and not infected. If I keep up regular cutting, it will heal. Normally, her hooves will not need a lot of trimming, since we walk a lot, also on paved roads.

She is completely healthy and jugded nice looking.

Now, I need to have her earmarks inserted (legally obligatory and since we go out a lot, I will have to do it even if I prefer not) and she needs a rabies shot (also legally obligatory for any animal taken out in specific regions in Belgium).


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Is your goat on dry footing now that you have her? My goat had this problem one year when we had him in a very damp pasture. I cut away all the yucky stuff and I treated it with Kopertox once a day. It's nasty, smelly stuff, but it helps dry up the hoof and harden it. I also started taking him for a walk every single day on dry, hard roads. All those things helped, but the only thing that finally cured the problem was moving him to a place where he could stand on dry footing most of the time.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes, Nanno, she is in an inside horse box with wood shavings as bedding now.

My pastures are pretty wet currently, so she will stay in for a while. Of course, she gets daily walks and gets to come out and spend time on the deck when I am at home.


----------

